# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है ....थाइराइड में फायदेमंद आहार|

## Apurv Sharma

थाइराइड ग्रंथि की समस्या आज आमतौर पर ज्यादातर लोगों में देखी जाती  है। थाइराइड की समस्या आदमी की तुलना में महिलाओं में ज्यादा देखि जाती  है। थाइराइड एक साइलेंट किलर है जो सामान्य स्वास्*थ्*य समस्यायओं के रूप में शरीर में शुरू होती है और बाद में धीरे-धीरे घातक हो जाती है। थाइराइड से बचने के लिए विटामिन, प्रोटीनयुक्त और फाइबरयुक्त आहार का ज्यादा मात्रा में सेवन करना चाहिए। थाइराइड में ज्यादा आयोडीन वाले खाद्य पदार्थ खाने चाहिए। मछली और समुद्री मछली थाइराइड के मरीज के लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद होती है। थाइराइड के मरीज को डॉक्टर से सलाह लेकर ही अपना डाइट प्लान बनाना चाहिए बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह की कुछ भी ना करे । हम  जो आपको कुछ आहार के बारे में जानकारी दे रहे हैं वे थाइराइड के मरीज के लिए फायदेमंद हो सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मछली एक प्रमुख आहार :-*थाइराइड के मरीज को आयोडीनयुक्त भोजन करना चाहिए।और मछली में ज्यादा मात्रा में आयोडीन होता है। विशेष बात यह है की आम मछलियों की तुलना में समुद्री मछलियों में आयोडीन होता है। इसलिए समुद्री मछली जैसे, सेलफिश और झींगा खाना चाहिए जिसमें ज्यादा मात्रा में ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड पाया जाता है। अल्बकोर ट्यूना, सामन, मैकेरल, सार्डिन, हलिबेट, हेरिंग और फ़्लाउंडर, ओमेगा -3 फैटी एसिड की शीर्ष आहार स्रोत हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*साबुत अनाज हो सकता है फिदेमंद :-*आटा या पिसे हुए अनाज की तुलना में अनाज में ज्यादा मात्रा में विटामिन, मिनरल, प्रोटीन और फाइबर होता है। अनाज में विटामिन-बी और अन्य पोषक तत्व मौजूद होते हैं जिसे खाने से शरीर की रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढती है। पुराना भूरा चावल, जंगली चावल, जई, जौ, ब्रेड, पास्ता और पापकॉर्न खाना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*दूध एवं  दही :-* थाइराइड के मरीज को दूध और उससे बने खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए। दूध और दही में पर्याप्त मात्रा में विटामिन, मिनरल्स, कैल्शियम और अन्य पोषक तत्व पाए जाते हैं। दही में पाऐ जाने वाले स्वस्थ बैक्टीरिया (प्रोबायोटिक्स) शरीर के इम्*यून सिस्टम को मजबूत बनाते हैं। प्रोबायोटिक्स थाइराइड रोगियों में गैस्ट्रो इंटेस्टाइनल को स्*वस्*थ बनाए रखने में मदद करता है। जो तो रोगी की लिए अवश्यक है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फल और सब्जियां :-*फल और सब्जिया एंटीऑक्सीडेंट्स का प्राथमिक स्रोत होती हैं| जो कि शरीर को रोगों से लडने में सहायता प्रदान करते हैं। सब्जियों में पाया जाने वाला फाइबर पाचन क्रिया को मजबूत करता है जिससे खाना अच्छे से पचता है। हरी और पत्तेदार सब्जियां थाइराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाओं के लिए अच्छी होती हैं। हाइपरथाइराइजिड्म हड्डियों को पतला और कमजोर बनाता है इसलिए हरी और पत्तेदार सब्जियों का सेवन करना चाहिए जिसमें विटामिन-डी और कैल्शियम होता है जो की हड्डियों को मजबूत बनाता है। लाल और हरी मिर्च, टमाटर और ब्लूबेरी खाने में शरीर के अंदर ज्यादा मात्रा में एंटीऑक्सीडेंट जाता है। इसलिए थाइराइड के रोगी को फल और हरी सब्जियों का सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------

